# New Colnago Club and www.colnago.com



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/02/new-wwwcolnagocom-and-colnago-club.html


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Will a get a Colnago badge to go with my Blue Peter one????


----------

